# New 2012 POPO Sportsman 850 H.O. XP



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my buddies bike(07petersty) Bike mods include a QSC exhaust/clutch kit, 29.5 S/W Ol2s, 14" ITP SS212 rims and Powermadd Handguards. Also, we will be installing 4 gorilla axles when they show up and diff bellows as well as the 09 clutch snorkel outlet. Enjoy!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks & sounds mean!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice bike!! Those 850 are starting to grow on me!!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah it sounds very healthy just a few more things left to do and it will be time to rip!


----------

